# How to eat while laid up?



## PillarofBalance (Oct 14, 2013)

I get away with eating the way I do (we all know of my love for the poptart) mainly because of how I train. My powerlifting training is a great way to burn a good amount of calories per repetition.

However, as of yesterday I am on rest. I tore an adductor in my left leg on an opening squat of 550lbs. I can hit that for a triple, but here I am. With crutches, pain and out of the gym.  

For a couple months I have been planning a drop into the 242 weight class. I weighted in just under 270 on Saturday night. I suppose this injury is the impetus to get started.

I'm thinking about doing a cyclical ketogenic diet? I've done this before with mixed results. Sometimes I do well and drop fat, other times I actually will gain fat simply from over eating. 

Any one here do a keto with success? I'm thinking I'll need help getting this done right.


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 14, 2013)

I have tried it but always freak myself out because of the fats and sometimes I think I was overeating them also. Fuuuk that diet, I think you have to be on point with it unless you are one of the gifted ones and I'm not thinking it's a good one if you're not training. Just my .02 I would research the hell out of it if you are determined to do it though. 

Sorry you're hurt!


----------



## regular (Oct 14, 2013)

I don't like being in ketosis. It's difficult to maintain and have a social life. 

Being in ketosis doesn't inhibit someone from having to monitor their caloric intake. If you put yourself into a state of ketosis and eat below your TDEE you'll lose fat. 

Consider using anavar if you put yourself into a state of ketosis because it significantly improves the liver's ability break down fat. 

When I'm cutting I eat at or below BMR and avoid anything that will spike my insulin. I avoid carbohydrate dense foods. At night before bed I might eat a small amount of cherries or berries but that's about it so far as consuming anything sweet.

http://ajcn.nutrition.org/content/83/5/1055.long
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/18797410
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2129158/
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/18025815


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 14, 2013)

regular said:


> I don't like being in ketosis. It's difficult to maintain and have a social life.
> 
> Being in ketosis doesn't inhibit someone from having to monitor their caloric intake[1]. If you put yourself into a state of ketosis and eat below your TDEE you'll lose fat.
> 
> ...



I always found it easier simply because a BK double stacker with no bun fits my macros perfectly.  Its great if you travel alot.  I've never found it hard to maintain, especially since I have a good pile of metformin


----------



## djt248 (Oct 14, 2013)

POB, if you decide to do a ketogenic diet visit ketocook.com for some decent recipes. I started out a few years ago trying the same but the food I was eating was shitty. We all know if it taste like shit we'll either fail or cheat. I did both. Good luck and sorry to hear about your injury.


----------



## Oenomaus (Oct 15, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> I get away with eating the way I do (we all know of my love for the poptart) mainly because of how I train. My powerlifting training is a great way to burn a good amount of calories per repetition.
> 
> However, as of yesterday I am on rest. I tore an adductor in my left leg on an opening squat of 550lbs. I can hit that for a triple, but here I am. With crutches, pain and out of the gym.
> 
> ...



Sorry about your leg. What you squat makes me shiver in my silk panties. You'll bounce back hard. You seem to get super powers from those peanut butter pop tarts.


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 15, 2013)

Hope you heal quickly, Mate. 

I've done cyc keto. First week or two is rough as your body depletes glycogen. Hardest part for me was the energy swings. If your body reacts well to the ups and downs of carb intake, you can def get good results. 

I bet that Spongy character knows a thing or two about cyc keto...I hear he's smarter than he looks...


----------



## Spongy (Oct 15, 2013)

You want to drop to 242?


----------



## #TheMatrix (Oct 15, 2013)

...I found a place that will deep fry your pop tarts.

...get better coach


----------



## Jada (Oct 15, 2013)

That sucks, get well


----------



## AndroSport (Oct 15, 2013)

Eat a little DNP along with whatever the fukk you want... youll just be a sweaty laid up dude and not have to worry about the crazy dieting 

Hope no surgery is required - take care bud


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 15, 2013)

AndroSport said:


> Eat a little DNP along with whatever the fukk you want... youll just be a sweaty laid up dude and not have to worry about the crazy dieting
> 
> Hope no surgery is required - take care bud



That's how I plan to start this process >


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 15, 2013)

NbleSavage said:


> Hope you heal quickly, Mate.
> 
> I've done cyc keto. First week or two is rough as your body depletes glycogen. Hardest part for me was the energy swings. If your body reacts well to the ups and downs of carb intake, you can def get good results.
> 
> I bet that Spongy character knows a thing or two about cyc keto...I hear he's smarter than he looks...



Thanks noble 

Take a look at metformin though. Cuts that 3 day period after carb ups down to a day or so.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 15, 2013)

Spongy said:


> You want to drop to 242?



It's on like ghey pron


----------



## Spongy (Oct 15, 2013)

Shoot, let's do this sir.


----------



## Mind2muscle (Oct 15, 2013)

Damn 550?  I just did 355x5 and tweaked the f"""" out of my lower back.  You strong bastard ...anyways heal up quick dude!


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 15, 2013)

Sorry to hear about your injury.

As for dropping weight just cut calories and you'll be fine you will not be eating as you were anyway because the body demand will be gone.

You'll drop weight but lose strength also which sucks.

I know from experience no silly diet is needed I got injured at a meet weighing in at 270 and now I'm 240 it took time to drop the weight but it was all done by eating less and a bit cleaner.

Keep in mind slower is better no side effect will happen like a fast diet.

I went through much more down time then you'll go through and get leaner not fat just on calorie intake and no hokie pokie diet.


----------



## hulksmash (Oct 15, 2013)

KISS!!

Calories are all that matter, just keep the protein higher for repair/muscle maintenance

Dropping all the way to 242 from 270 is not a good idea.


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 15, 2013)

hulksmash said:


> KISS!!
> 
> Calories are all that matter, just keep the protein higher for repair/muscle maintenance
> 
> Dropping all the way to 242 from 270 is not a good idea.



Not fast it ain't but slow it is.


----------



## Tren4Life (Oct 15, 2013)

242??? 
I bet we end up in the same class before long. I don't know if I can stay under 220 till spring.
Getting hurt sucks. 
Get well soon coach. We are here for support!!!


----------



## hulksmash (Oct 15, 2013)

SFGiants said:


> Not fast it ain't but slow it is.



Yep! 

Just makin sure he's reminded of slow and steady


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 15, 2013)

hulksmash said:


> KISS!!
> 
> Calories are all that matter, just keep the protein higher for repair/muscle maintenance
> 
> Dropping all the way to 242 from 270 is not a good idea.



Calories aren't all that matter for me. I'm not just some gym rat.  I need particular macros to perform.  It's a very tough formula to nail down.

I also have a ravenous appetite. The reason I tend and intend to use Keto diet for cutting fat is because the high fats keep me full at below maintenance cals.


----------



## Spongy (Oct 15, 2013)

Metformin?


----------



## AndroSport (Oct 15, 2013)

SFGiants said:


> Sorry to hear about your injury.
> 
> As for dropping weight just cut calories and you'll be fine you will not be eating as you were anyway because the body demand will be gone.
> 
> ...



He is right... when i had that muscle injury in my rhomboid area that flared up every time i tried to lift and had to take some time off... then i had a kid and I was out of the gym for 5 months + collectively.

I just listened to my body and pared down my intake to 4 meals a day and I did loose muscle weight but put on very minimal amout of fat compared to what i thought i would...


----------



## Seeker (Oct 15, 2013)

Wtf? I was just starting to have fun playing catch . Stay right where you are dammit!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 15, 2013)

Spongy said:


> Metformin?



It's a glucophage and is something you should have in the took box if you run slin. Taken on off days and for a period after running slin it restores insulin sensitivity.

Because it's a glucophage it speeds up the process of going back to keto after a carb up without the risk of hypoglycemia.  Well actually it's a minute risk depending on dose...

250 twice per day.


----------



## Spongy (Oct 16, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> It's a glucophage and is something you should have in the took box if you run slin. Taken on off days and for a period after running slin it restores insulin sensitivity.
> 
> Because it's a glucophage it speeds up the process of going back to keto after a carb up without the risk of hypoglycemia.  Well actually it's a minute risk depending on dose...
> 
> 250 twice per day.



Yes I'm aware, I was wondering if you are going to use it on keto


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 16, 2013)

Spongy said:


> Yes I'm aware, I was wondering if you are going to use it on keto



Only for a couple days after the carb up. It knocks you right back into ketosis. Normally I feel like ass for 3 days after the carb up.


----------



## grind4it (Oct 16, 2013)

POB, I have no diet advise for you my friend. I hope you get better soon and are able to avoid going under the knife.....I also hope you don't swell up while you're sitting on the bench.

Get well young man!


----------

